# Blue Springs WMA



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Do or did any of you guys hunt Blue Springs. I'm planning on hunting there Sat. and was looking for some advice on where to hunt. I'm going in blind and anything would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

geronimo: it has been several years since i hunted blue springs, but i would suggest hunting off of Red Wash Hill Road.


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

I've hunted there off and on since 2000. I prefer hunting on the east side of HogFoot Rd. A friend of mine likes to hunt off of Turkey Trot Rd. I would say just get out and scout during the day Saturday and try to find a nice spot. I love going up there to hunt and camp at Open Pond. I will be there for some of the gun hunts and can't wait!


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks. I'll check it out on the map.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

> *Geronimo (11/7/2008)*Thanks. I'll check it out on the map.
> 
> Any other suggestions?




ever hunted the Upper Delta WMA ? you ought to give it a try one day, good deer huntin, lot of pigs too !


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't remember the exact area because it has been a few years back butI took my son to an area never having been there and he killed a doe with a bow at 10 years old, just setting up blind so to speak. I do know there are a ton of deer there.


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Geronimo, just ran across your post about Blue Springs..I have hunted up there for years. I have my camper set up behind the resturant at the top of the hill on 137. Coleman pop-up in back corner...stop by if you get up that way, be glad to point you in the right direction. My name is Andy, most folks know me up there...


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *delta dooler (11/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Geronimo (11/7/2008)*Thanks. I'll check it out on the map.
> ...




X2


----------



## sbh7577 (Nov 11, 2008)

are you talking about in in jay escambia river


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sbh7577 (11/11/2008)*are you talking about in in jay escambia river


I was referring to BlueSprings WMA in lower Alabama. It's just north of Blackwater.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *LABDOG3 (11/10/2008)*Hey Geronimo, just ran across your post about Blue Springs..I have hunted up there for years. I have my camper set up behind the resturant at the top of the hill on 137. Coleman pop-up in back corner...stop by if you get up that way, be glad to point you in the right direction. My name is Andy, most folks know me up there...


ThanksAndy. I'll be sure to look you up if I get up that way. I'm headed to Oakmulgee WMA next Mon. & Tue. so I doubt I'll be hitting the Bluesprings mz hunt next week.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *countryjwh (11/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *delta dooler (11/7/2008)*
> ...


There's nothing I enjoy better than killing pigs except maybe eating pigs. In all seriousness, If I can find a place to walk into or troll {no outbard on my boat} I would try the upper delta. I have all the permits.


----------

